# SPAM SMS 09005103127



## rohbau (6 März 2006)

hallo board-user,

ich habe gerade von einer bekannten eine neue spam-sms, weitergeleitet,
bekommen;

*DATUM:
05.03.2006

ABSENDER:
unbekannt

INHALT:
Hi, wieso gehtst Du nicht ans Telefon! 
Hast Du mir etwa eine falsche Handynummer gegeben?!  
Ruf mich doch mal zurueck! 
09005/103127 Warte auf Dich *


auskunft laut bundesnetzagentur:

*0900 - 5 - 103127  	

Diensteanbieter:

NetzWelt Plus GmbH
Benzstraße 2

64646 Heppenheim 	

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
Fri Oct 7 08:49:31 UTC+0200 2005*

ps:
die üblichen schritte, wurde eingeleitet!
· meldung an die bundesnetzagentur
· meldung an das eco forum - verband der deutschen internetwirtschaft e.v. (h**t://www.intern*t-beschwerdest*lle.de)
· meldung an die wettbewerbszentrale -  zentrale zur bekämpfung unlauteren wettbewerbs e. v


----------



## rohbau (8 März 2006)

*Bundesnetzagentur für Telekommunikation*

hallo board-user,

wow, die reaktionszeit der bundesnetzagentur ist aber schnell
geworden!



BUNDESNETZAGENTUR:
*Ihre E-Mail ist bei der Bundesnetzagentur für Elektrizität, Gas, Telekommunikation, Post und Eisenbahnen eingegangen und wird unter dem Zeichen »MEDE EB-73xxx/0x« geführt. Bitte geben Sie bei Rückfragen stets dieses Zeichen an.

Im Rahmen der Beschwerdebearbeitung zum Rufnummernmissbrauch erhält die Bundesnetzagentur eine Vielzahl von Anfragen. Ihr Schreiben wird in jedem Fall gezählt und kann ggf. zusammen mit anderen Beschwerden einen Hinweis auf eine Missbrauchssituation geben. Die Bundesnetzagentur geht diesem Hinweis nach, indem der Sachverhalt ermittelt und nachvollzogen wird. Bei einer gesicherten Beweislage ergreift die Bundesnetzagentur wegen des Rufnummernmissbrauchs Maßnahmen, wie z. B. die Abschaltung der Rufnummer, Rücknahme der Dialerregistrierung u. a.. Die von der Bundesnetzagentur ergriffenen Maßnahmen finden Sie auf der Internetseite www.bundesnetzagentur.de.

Die Bundesnetzagentur weist darauf hin, dass das Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) nicht die Möglichkeit eröffnet, Sie als Verbraucher bei der Durchsetzung Ihrer zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche zu unterstützen. Daher sind Sie selbst verantwortlich, Ihre zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche ggf. mit Hilfe eines Rechtsbeistandes zu verfolgen. Es wird insbesondere darauf hingewiesen, dass die von der Bundesnetzagentur ggf. eingeleiteten Maßnahmen nicht zwangsläufig zu einer Lösung Ihres zivilrechtlichen Einzelfalles führen.
Bitte haben Sie Verständnis, dass eine weitere Beantwortung Ihres Schreibens wegen der erforderlichen Ermittlungsarbeit ggf. noch einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird.*




			
				rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> hallo board-user,
> 
> ich habe gerade von einer bekannten eine neue spam-sms, weitergeleitet,
> bekommen;
> ...


----------



## Guest (8 März 2006)

ist immer die gleiche masche, vorher hiess es "jemand der dich kennt.." oder "ein voicedate wurde aufgezeichnet. R.W. hat helfer, der kann sowas gar nicht, der kann maximal telefonieren.


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2006)

Ah ein Insider! Oder wurdest Du verstoßen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 März 2006)

RW kann intermaximal telefonieren, nicht wahr? Und SMS schreiben kann er auch...


> Eu amo Rio! As meninas são bonitas, as casas são baratas! E os amigos bons são ao lado de mim... e das linhas boas...


 
@modelvilla: Falls Du DIESEN insider einordnen kannst, schreib mir 'ne PN


----------

